# Horse and Pony Photo Show



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so this is a photo contest. 

Classes 
1- Best Riding Pony
2- Best Turned Out Pony
3- Best Riding Horse
4- Best Turned Out Horse

5- In-Hand Pony
6- In-Hand Horse

7- Best Show jumper
8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony
9- Best Cross Country Horse/Pony
10- Best Pleasure pony
11- Best Pleasure horse
12- Best games pony
13- Best games horse

14- Best Coloured Horse (pinto/paint/pally) Undersaddle
15- Best Coloured Horse In-Hand

16- Prettiest Mare
17- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding
18- Cutest Foal

19- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)
20- Best rider, Junior (under 14s)

21- Best Show Pony
22- Best Show Horse

Rules:
- Must be a picture of you OR a photo you have taken.
- You can enter as many classes as you want.
*- Please post only one photo per class per horse!* 
- A full shot of the horse please


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Havnt we just had a photo show with pretty much the exact same classes?


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

There kinda the same, but these all like the classes in most photo show.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

aw no western events :[


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, Waybueno you can enter like barrels under Best Games. And in Best Pleasuse I will except western.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

i hope i am allowed to enter the same horse for different classes  sorry if im not.
Class 1 Best Turned Out Pony

Class 7 Best Showjumper

Class 8 Best Dressage

Class 9 Best X-country

Class 21 Best show pony


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'll give entering it a go =] 

1- Best Riding Pony - KP His Majesty (Not me riding, my pony. RIP Ily. I hope this picture is ok..)









3- Best Riding Horse - Barcoo









4- Best Turned Out Horse - Barcoo









6- In-Hand Horse - Turbo Drive









7- Best Show jumper - Barcoo









8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony - Barcoo









9- Best Cross Country Horse/Pony - Barcoo









12- Best games pony - KP His Majesty









13- Best games horse - Julie 










19- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over) - Me


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Best show jumper


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for you poeple so far for entering. And yes Jack of Diamonds your alowed to enter more than one class on the same pony. And by the way every one what beautiful horses you have!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hang on this is a copy paste of my show... :/ some difference i know but you use the same wording and stuff for rules especially.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/virtual-show-*photo-contest*-63008/

i dont mind as long as your not taking it off as your own idea


----------

